# Broadening my operatic horizons



## LouisMasterMusic (Aug 28, 2013)

Hi

Looking for 5 DVD/Bluray ''guilty-pleasure''' recommendations as a Bank Holiday purchase. Please specify follow-ups from each category, but avoid atonal operas which emphasize declamatory vocal writing. (Obviously, I don't mind a bit!). I don't like Wagner. I'm staying off Italian opera at the moment as I have a lot of it already and want to experience the different languages of opera, both musically and just to listen to another language being sung _per se._ Include product covers and some highlights to listen out for. Please avoid productions with nudity, although I'm open to modern productions if it helps bring the story over clearer. I am a slow learner and get a lot of insight from this forum, but don't know where to continue from where I already am on my journey of discovery.

*Nautical*

I already own Bizet's Les Pecheures De Perles (Met in HD), Britten's Peter Grimes (ROH), and Dvorak's Rusalka (Met in HD, Glyndebourne, ENO, Teatro Real, Polish National Opera). *Where next?

French opera*

I already own Bizet's Carmen and Les Pecheures De Perles (see above regarding the latter), Berlioz's Les Troyens (way too long for me), Gounod's Faust (ROH) and Romeo Et Juliette (ROH; a bit too long for me) Saint-Saens's Samson Et Dalila (ROH and Met), and Debussy's Pelleas Et Melisande (WNO; quite boring and static). I also own Massenet's Manon (DG, with Villazon and Netrebko), and Werther (Decca, with Kaufmann. For some reason, I've always felt that Massenet is more suited to CD than DVD; he lacks drama). *Am I watching the ''wrong kind'' of French opera? All the above seem too long and heavy. Where next?

Russian and other Slavic opera*

I already own Glinka's Ruslan & Lyudmilla (Kirov; should I get the more recent Bolshoi one with Jurowski), Tchaikovsky's Yevgeny Onyegin (Met in HD with Fleming), Mussorgsky's Boris Godunov (a bit too declamatory and long) and Rimsky Korsakov's Sadko (which I haven't watched yet); Kirov). I also have Dvorak's Rusalka (see above), and Janacek's The Cunning Little Vixen (Glyndebourne; a bit declamatory, but otherwise very beautiful to watch with all the animals and nature with which the opera concerns itself). *Where next? I like a balance of epic and fairy tale Slavic operas.

Operetta*

I already own Johann Strauss's Die Fledermaus (ROH, Bavarian State Opera, Morbisch Festival), Eine Nacht In Venedig (Morbisch) and Der Zigeunerbaron (Morbisch). I also have Lehar's The Merry Widow (Met in HD, sung in English) and Das Land Des Lachelns (Opernhaus Zurich). *Where next? Maybe G & S?*

Looking forward to reading your recommendations.

Louis Solomons


----------



## ColdGenius (9 mo ago)

Berlioz has written two short compared to Les Troyens gems: Benvenuto Cellini and La Damnacion de Faust. Both exist in interesting productions by Terry Gilliam. There is also DVD of Faust from Salzburg with Kazarova , Groves and White. Again in Salzburg there was a production of Cellini, where Ascanio (Aldrich) was a robot.


----------



## ColdGenius (9 mo ago)

As for "nautical", Der Fliegende Hollander and first act of Tristan und Isolde are both connected to ships and sea. 
Another nautical opera is of course Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria. I can remember at least spanish production with Christine Rice as Penelope and swiss with Kazarova and young Kaufman. 
Rimsky-Korsakov's Sadko and The tale of Tzar Saltan are nautical.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Blurays don't exist for any of my favorite singers but I envy people who can enjoy their singers with that technology. Good luck in your purchases. What about the Valencia Die Walkure. It was FUN:


----------



## ColdGenius (9 mo ago)

Onegin is very popular among opera directors. From one such a production Yury Temirkanov left after he had seen what they had been going to produce. As I know, there is a DVD of Kirov production with Leyferkus as Onegin. I'm not sure if any performances with best current Mariinsky Onegin - Markov were shot (I wish there were Stikhina as Tatiana). Stoyanova sang in dutch production, which was at least broadcasted. The production itself was so pretty awful that you can't stop watching it. 
Most of modern Queens of spades if don't take place in brothels, than show different hints on sex.


----------



## ColdGenius (9 mo ago)

Brunhilde's costume is inspiring.


----------



## ColdGenius (9 mo ago)

Recent Ruslan from Bolshoi is not only conducted by Yurovsky and sung by splendid Shagimuratova, but also directed by Tcherniakov. Don't say you were not warned.


----------



## LouisMasterMusic (Aug 28, 2013)

ColdGenius said:


> Recent Ruslan from Bolshoi is not only conducted by Yurovsky and sung by splendid Shagimuratova, but also directed by Tcherniakov. Don't say you were not warned.


I know, but would you recommend it as a next step in Russian opera? Glinka's other opera A Life For The Tsar isn't available in the UK, nor on YouTube with English subtitles.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

American opera is an exciting field to explore:

*Carlisle Floyd - Susannah*






*Samuel Barber - Vanessa*






*Douglas Moore - The Ballad of Baby Doe*


----------



## LouisMasterMusic (Aug 28, 2013)

SanAntone said:


> American opera is an exciting field to explore:
> 
> *Carlisle Floyd - Susannah*
> 
> ...


Thanks. This would be a new field for me, and I come from Italian and French opera of the 19th century mainly. Where should I start and why? Are any DVDs available?


----------



## ColdGenius (9 mo ago)

LouisMasterMusic said:


> I know, but would you recommend it as a next step in Russian opera? Glinka's other opera A Life For The Tsar isn't available in the UK, nor on YouTube with English subtitles.


If you are not afraid of contemporary productions, you certainly should watch it. The cast is uneven but the whole performance is better than staging and wardrobe. And Glinka is extremely rare on DVD. The only Life for the Tzar I know is a production from Mariinsky. They rarely shoot anything. Soviet productions are of edited opera, called Ivan Susanin.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

LouisMasterMusic said:


> Thanks. This would be a new field for me, and I come from Italian and French opera of the 19th century mainly. Where should I start and why? Are any DVDs available?


Those three American operas are my suggestions on where to start (assuming you've heard Porgy & Bess). Why? I suppose because they have entered the repertory of major opera companies and are generally considered "masterpieces."

I would guess that there are DVDs available. A search on Amazon ought to provide you with the ones available. You can also find some YouTube complete performances.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Poulenc - _Dialogues des Carmelites_
Menotti - _The Consul _


----------



## LouisMasterMusic (Aug 28, 2013)

ColdGenius said:


> If you are not afraid of contemporary productions, you certainly should watch it. The cast is uneven but the whole performance is better than staging and wardrobe. And Glinka is extremely rare on DVD. The only Life for the Tzar I know is a production from Mariinsky. They rarely shoot anything. Soviet productions are of edited opera, called Ivan Susanin.


I'm open to contemporary productions if they help bring out the story in a way that is easier to understand and enjoy. I didn't mind the TV screen in the pictures I saw online and have read positive reviews so far.


----------



## LouisMasterMusic (Aug 28, 2013)

SanAntone said:


> Those three American operas are my suggestions on where to start (assuming you've heard Porgy & Bess). Why? I suppose because they have entered the repertory of major opera companies and are generally considered "masterpieces."
> 
> I would guess that there are DVDs available. A search on Amazon ought to provide you with the ones available. You can also find some YouTube complete performances.


Thanks. I own the SFO production of Gershwin's ''Porgy and Bess''. What recital album would you recommend I listen to in order to get to more American opera, before I embark on DVDs?


----------



## ColdGenius (9 mo ago)

SanAntone said:


> American opera is an exciting field to explore:
> 
> *Carlisle Floyd - Susannah*
> 
> ...


Thank you. Sometimes I look for masterpieces after Poulenc and Britten.


----------



## ColdGenius (9 mo ago)

Returning to russian opera, do you consider XX century? Prokofiev has Fiery Angel and Love to three oranges. And Stravinsky's Oedipus Rex and Rake's progress. But these are not russian, the former is in Latin, the latter is in English.


----------



## LouisMasterMusic (Aug 28, 2013)

ColdGenius said:


> Returning to russian opera, do you consider XX century? Prokofiev has Fiery Angel and Love to three oranges. And Stravinsky's Oedipus Rex and Rake's progress. But these are not russian, the former is in Latin, the latter is in English.


I prefer the 19th century for Russian opera. I've just seen the trailer for the Ruslan and kind of liked it. Can you recommend any recital discs of Russian opera that I should listen to in order to experience it more in general?


----------



## ColdGenius (9 mo ago)

Rimsky-Korsakov, of course, shouldn't be avoided. Especially The tale of the invisible city of Kitezh. But its duration could scare away.


----------



## LouisMasterMusic (Aug 28, 2013)

ColdGenius said:


> Rimsky-Korsakov, of course, shouldn't be avoided. Especially The tale of the invisible city of Kitezh. But its duration could scare away.


I have Sadko, which I haven't watched yet.


----------



## LouisMasterMusic (Aug 28, 2013)

Thanks for all the suggestions thus far. However, I'm finding it a bit difficult to follow. Please refer to my original post and just choose one out of each category, with a product image as a recommended recording. I am looking to buy 4 or 5 operas.


----------



## ColdGenius (9 mo ago)

Queen of spades was recorded in 2015 in Germany by Maris Janssons, with Tatiana Serjan as Lisa. I know that historic recording of Life for the Tzar with Christoff exists. Many of the main russian operas were recorded in Soviet Union, lately and rarely in Russia and also in Europe, especially in Germany (including remastered old recordings). For example, there is Kitezh of the 1990-s with soloists of the time and Khovanschina and Maiden of Orleans with Preobrazhenskaya. Another question is what is available at Amazon or discogs. I think there must be offers of vinyl.


----------



## LouisMasterMusic (Aug 28, 2013)

ColdGenius said:


> Queen of spades was recorded in 2015 in Germany by Maris Janssons, with Tatiana Serjan as Lisa. I know that historic recording of Life for the Tzar with Christoff exists. Many of the main russian operas were recorded in Soviet Union, lately and rarely in Russia and also in Europe, especially in Germany (including remastered old recordings). For example, there is Kitezh of the 1990-s with soloists of the time and Khovanschina and Maiden of Orleans with Preobrazhenskaya. Another question is what is available at Amazon or discogs. I think there must be offers of vinyl.


OK. Are there any ''lighter'' Russian operas than Queen Of Spades? I don't think I'm quite ready for it yet. Maybe some fairy tale ones by Rimsky-Korsakov? What French, nautical, and operetta work would you recommend to go with it?


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

I am not aware of specifics but I do know that there are videos available of R-K's Le Coq D'Or which would definitely fit into the lighter, fairy tale style


----------



## LouisMasterMusic (Aug 28, 2013)

Becca said:


> I am not aware of specifics but I do know that there are videos available of R-K's Le Coq D'Or which would definitely fit into the lighter, fairy tale style


Is that ''The Golden Cockerel''?


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

LouisMasterMusic said:


> Is that ''The Golden Cockerel''?


Yes


----------



## LouisMasterMusic (Aug 28, 2013)

Just saw the trailer for the Naxos DVD of Gounod's ''Mirelle''. The music is so beautiful and sensuous and it may just turn me on again to French opera. Anyone else know the work? How long is it?

Or is Offenbach more tuneful and engaging?


----------



## LouisMasterMusic (Aug 28, 2013)

LouisMasterMusic said:


> Just saw the trailer for the Naxos DVD of Gounod's ''Mirelle''. The music is so beautiful and sensuous and it may just turn me on again to French opera. Anyone else know the work? How long is it?


----------



## ColdGenius (9 mo ago)

Well. The fairy tales or relatively light russian operas are:
The golden cockerel (but it's political satyr under the guise of a fairy tale) . 
The tale of Tzar Saltan. 
Sadko and Ruslan and Liudmila, mentioned above. 
Kaschey the Immortal (defined by Rimski-Kórsakov as springtime fairy tale).
The night before Christmas by Rimski-Kórsakov and Tcherevichki (Boots) by Tchaikovsky, based on the same story (a true buffa, but it's useful to know the original story by Gogol). 
Rusalka by Dargomyzhsky. 
Of course, how could I forget about Tzar's bride. It's a tragedy in its best and has one of the most logical and distinct plots in opera. There are enough productions, also recording with Vishnevskaya and Siniavskaya.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

^^Don't forget R-K's May Night


----------



## ColdGenius (9 mo ago)

Becca said:


> ^^Don't forget R-K's May Night


Also after a story by Gogol.


----------



## LouisMasterMusic (Aug 28, 2013)

Thanks all. I guess Rimsky-Korsakov is a good start for me in exploring more "less heavy" Russian opera.


----------



## aussiebushman (Apr 21, 2018)

_I know next to nothing about what is available on Blu-ray but regardless, look for moreJanacek. You should not be disappointed_


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

LouisMasterMusic said:


> French opera[/B]
> 
> he lacks drama). *Am I watching the ''wrong kind'' of French opera? All the above seem too long and heavy. Where next?*


There are lots of lighter/comic operas but they are not very popular anymore (and I don't know about recordings, DVDs). The most famous is Offenbach who wrote one great (postmodern) opera "Les contes d'Hoffmann) and many lighter ones. Others that used to be famous within living memory: Adam: Postillon de Longjumeau, Auber: Fra Diavolo, Boieldieu: La dame blanche. It's probably best to check excerpts on youtube first if you like that general style.

You could also try Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride (1780s, begins with a storm, so some nautical aspect, too...)



> Operetta[/B]
> 
> I already own Johann Strauss's Die Fledermaus (ROH, Bavarian State Opera, Morbisch Festival), Eine Nacht In Venedig (Morbisch) and Der Zigeunerbaron (Morbisch). I also have Lehar's The Merry Widow (Met in HD, sung in English) and Das Land Des Lachelns (Opernhaus Zurich). *Where next? Maybe G & S?*


You got the most famous Austrian operettas well covered and while there is more (especially Kalman) it has become mostly niche today. Gilbert and Sullivan is a somewhat different style (and I cannot give any help here) but probably worth trying.
You might also consider French operetta/opera comique by Offenbach or one of the German comic operas that used to be rather popular (similar to operettas) until a few decades ago, such as Nicolai: "The merry wives of Windsor" or Lortzing: Zar und Zimmermann (Peter the Great incognito in Holland Another one that is between operetta and comic opera is Millöcker: "Der Bettelstudent" (incognito nobleman as poor student)


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Nautical

_Billy Budd_ (Britten). Here's the classic BBC film.
_Cristoforo Colombo_ (Franchetti) – written for the 400th anniversary of the discovery of America. Here's the Act II finale, rightly described as "amazing".
_Vasco de Gama_ (Meyerbeer) – partly set aboard a sailing ship. Here are some highlights.

French opera

If you want French opera that isn’t long and heavy: *OFFENBACH*. _La grande duchesse de Gérolstein_, _Les brigands _(there used to be a delightful production on YouTube, but it's been taken down - see highlights), _La belle Hélène (_highlights_)_, _Orphée aux enfers (_highlights_)_, _La vie parisienne_, _La Périchole_; one-act works like _Ba-ta-clan _(which is silly, but enormous fun - like this), _M. Choufleuri restera chez lui le… _(with a trio in made-up Italian), _Les bavards _(with a brilliant patter song).
You might also want to explore the opéra-comique repertoire (as Kreisler jr suggested): Boieldieu’s _Dame blanche _(overture), Auber’s _Fra Diavolo _(overture) and _Domino noir_ (maybe _La Sirène_, too), Herold’s _Pré-aux-clercs _(with its earworm trio), Chabrier’s _Roi malgré lui _and _L'étoile_, Rabaud’s _Mârouf, savetier du Caire_, as well as Rossini’s _Comte Ory_ and Donizetti’s _Fille du régiment_, possibly earlier works like Monsigny’s _Roi et fermier_ (light, but delightful) or Grétry’s _Richard Cœur-de-Lion (__"O Richard, ô mon roi!"__) _, zanier stuff like Hervé (e.g. _V'lan dans l'oeil__)_
Look, _Manon _and _Werther _are Massenet’s most famous operas, but they’re not his best, by any means. Try _Cendrillon (_done by the Met_)_, _Grisélidis _(highlights), _Le jongleur de Notre-Dame_, _Thérèse_, _Don Quichotte_… (I’d suggest _Ariane _if you can read French, and _Roma _if you can find the St-Etienne recording!) I wrote up Massenet for Music Web International a few years ago.
I’d suggest Meyerbeer’s _Huguenots_ (highlights) and _Prophète_ (highlights; complete version) and Halévy’s _Juive (_complete version_)_, but you might find them long and heavy! For a lighter version of grand opéra, try Auber’s _Muette de Portici_ (highlights) or Herold’s _Zampa_.
Don’t give up on Berlioz. _Les Troyens_ is a patchy work of genius; _Les Troyens à Carthage_ has wonderful music, but does lack drama. Have you heard _Benvenuto Cellini _(highlights)?
There’s some terrific stuff in the late 18th century, too. GLUCK’s _Iphigénie en Aulide_ (highlights) and the sublime _en Tauride_, Salieri’s _Danaïdes_ (with its finale in hell) and _Tarare _(1988 production), Grétry’s _Andromaque (_highlights_)_, Sacchini’s _Œdipe à Colone _(Act I finale), Cherubini’s _Lodoïska_ (where Romantic opera begins) and _Médée _(which hisses like a basketful of snakes, and which, hourra!, the Met will do).
A friend loves Lili Boulanger’s _Faust et Hélène__._

Russian and other opera

Borodin’s _Prince Igor - _watch the Kirov Opera production; listen to George London; and of course there are the Polovtsian dances
Moniuszko’s _Straszny dwór_ (wonderful Polish comic opera - highlights)
Smetana’s _Bartered Bride _(1981 TV film; has a great buffo duet). A friend rates _The Kiss _(with English subtitles) and _Libuse _(with English captions) even higher.
Erkel’s _Bank Bán_. Hungarian grand opera – superb stuff, with a really dramatic duet and mad scene. Watch this! _Hunyadi Laszlo _is supposed to be even better. (Here's the trailer of the latest production.)
I’d recommend Paliashvili’s _Abesalom da Eteri_, from Georgia, if I could find a translation! It’s really beautiful music.
I haven’t listened to much Slavic opera, but a friend would suggest:
Dvorak’s _Dimitrij_ (A+), _Jakobin_, _The Devil and Kate_ (both A’s) (Czech) - wonderfully, the Dvorak website provides translations!
Fibich’s _Sarka_ and _Pad Arkuna_ (Czech)
Parma’s _Ksenija_ (Slovenian opera)
Suchon’s _Svatopluk_ (Slovakian opera, composed 1960)
And I quite like the Croatian Zajc's _Nikola Subic Zrinski: _U boj!


----------



## LouisMasterMusic (Aug 28, 2013)

Thanks everyone. This is what I'm thinking of, but note the questions in bold type and feel free to suggest appropriate alternatives.

*Nautical: *Britten: Billy Budd. *Is it too atonal and heavy for now?
Slavic: *Rimsky-Korsakov: May Night/The Tzar's Bride/Smetana: The Bartered Bride.
*French: *Gounod: Mireille. *Just curious as to what this is. Watched the trailer on YouTube for the Naxos release and quite liked it. 
BONUS:* An opera or operetta gala. You choose!* (I have Baden Baden, Metropolitan Opera, and James Levine 25th Anniversary already though).

Feel free to choose one from each category and include product images too. Thanks.*

Louis Solomons


----------



## LouisMasterMusic (Aug 28, 2013)

See my choices on the next page. Had to keep editing this post and wanted to ultimately delete it, but couldn't.


----------



## ColdGenius (9 mo ago)

That Boheme is probably sung not bad, but the cameraman is professionally unfit. 
Castronovo is promising.


----------



## LouisMasterMusic (Aug 28, 2013)

ColdGenius said:


> That Boheme is probably sung not bad, but the cameraman is professionally unfit.
> Castronovo is promising.


What other opera film would you recommend as a good starting point?


----------



## ColdGenius (9 mo ago)

LouisMasterMusic said:


> What other opera film would you recommend as a good starting point?


I'm not sure if there are many. First thing that comes to the mind is Zeffirelli's La Traviata with Stratas and Domingo. The were other Traviatas shoot for TV too, with Moffo, for example. 
There are also several staging of Ponelle, shoot as films, I might mention Cosi and Rigoletto. 
Of course, there is magnificent Katerina Izmailova with Vishnevskaya, not sure if there are english subtitles.


----------



## LouisMasterMusic (Aug 28, 2013)

ColdGenius said:


> I'm not sure if there are many. First thing that comes to the mind is Zeffirelli's La Traviata with Stratas and Domingo. The were other Traviatas shoot for TV too, with Moffo, for example.
> There are also several staging of Ponelle, shoot as films, I might mention Cosi and Rigoletto.
> Of course, there is magnificent Katerina Izmailova with Vishnevskaya, not sure if there are english subtitles.
> [/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## LouisMasterMusic (Aug 28, 2013)

*Confession Time:*

My problem when buying opera is that I'm never quite sure of what I like and what I don't like (even though I own a large number of operas already). Look, I have ''classics'' like Adriana Lecouvreur, Aida, La Boheme, Carmen, Les Pecheures De Perles, Faust, Romeo Et Juliette, Rigoletto, La Traviata, Otello, Falstaff. Other operas I have include Il Trovatore, Madama Butterfly, Tosca, Turandot, Il Barbiere Di Siviglia, La Cenerentola, L'Elisir D'Amore, Le Nozze Di Figaro, Cosi, Don Giovanni, Yevgeny Onyegin, Boris Godunov, Prince Igor, Rusalka, Cav & Pag, Die Zauberflote, The Abduction From The Seraglio, Manon, Werther, Thais...the list goes on! What are good and *popular *''melody-filled operas'' to explore in addition to these? I gravitate towards 19th and early 20th century Italian and French opera. I'm just concerned that the ones you chose above are too ambitious for me at the moment and need to go back to basics. FYI, I prefer productions that are easy to follow and in the spirit of the composer and librettist. Maybe recommend some recital discs too.

Looking forward to reading your recommendations.


----------



## LouisMasterMusic (Aug 28, 2013)

Go to my other thread using the link below. Replies welcome there.









Opera: Back to basics


Confession Time: My problem when buying opera is that I'm never quite sure of what I like and what I don't like (even though I own a large number of operas already). Look, I have ''classics'' like Adriana Lecouvreur, Aida, La Boheme, Carmen, Les Pecheures De Perles, Faust, Romeo Et Juliette...




www.talkclassical.com


----------



## LouisMasterMusic (Aug 28, 2013)

Coming back to this thread now for a bit, to see if I get any responses here:

Here is a (near-complete) list of the operas I own, on DVD and Blu ray.

*Mozart*

Le Nozze Di Figaro
Cosi Fan Tutte
Don Giovanni
Die Entführung aus dem Serail
Die Zauberflote

*Beethoven: *Fidelio

*Bel Canto*

Il Barbiere Di Siviglia
La Cenerentola
La Donna Del Lago
Mose In Egitto
Lucia Di Lammermoor
L'Elisir D'amore

*Verdi*

Tutto Verdi boxed set (as well as separate productions of individual operas - Un Ballo In Maschera and Don Carlo)

*Puccini*

Tutto Puccini boxed set (as well as separate productions of individual operas)

*Verismo*

Cavalleria Rusticana
Pagliacci
Adriana Lecouvreur
Andrea Chenier
La Gioconda

*French opera*

Carmen
Les Pecheurs De Perles
Faust
Romeo Et Juliette
Manon
Werther
Samson Et Dalila
Les Troyens
Pelleas Et Melisande

*Russian & other Slavic opera*

Ruslan and Lyudmilla
Yevgeny Onyegin
Prince Igor
Boris Godunov
Sadko
The Cunning Little Vixen

*English & American opera*

Peter Grimes
Porgy and Bess

*Operetta*

Die Fledernaus
Eine Nacht In Venedig
Der Zigeunerbaron
Die Lustige Witwe
Das Land Des Lachelns
Die Csardasfurstin

This is all I can think of at the moment. Let's see what you can recommend as a top 10 ''basic to intermediate level'' operas kit. Some people made suggestions on my other thread, but I found most of them too advanced for now. If you can, please include product images and/or cast lists, as it helps me know what to search for.


----------



## Aerobat (Dec 31, 2018)

OK. I'm going to make a suggestion. You may not like it(!), but it might be worth a try. You said in your first post that you don't like Wagner.... But have you heard his Operas Die Feen and Rienzi? These are not remotely like his later works and may work for you. I'd suggest that they might be worth a listen, first on Youtube, then on DVD / CD if you like what you've heard.

Some others in the Bel Canto Rep by Rossini, Il Turco in Italia and L'Italina in Algeri - both have some wonderful music if you like the Bel Canto style. I'm listening to Il Turco in Italia while I'm typing this. I'd also recommend Bellini's Sonnambula to this list.


----------



## LouisMasterMusic (Aug 28, 2013)

Aerobat said:


> OK. I'm going to make a suggestion. You may not like it(!), but it might be worth a try. You said in your first post that you don't like Wagner.... But have you heard his Operas Die Feen and Rienzi? These are not remotely like his later works and may work for you. I'd suggest that they might be worth a listen, first on Youtube, then on DVD / CD if you like what you've heard.
> 
> Some others in the Bel Canto Rep by Rossini, Il Turco in Italia and L'Italina in Algeri - both have some wonderful music if you like the Bel Canto style. I'm listening to Il Turco in Italia while I'm typing this. I'd also recommend Bellini's Sonnambula to this list.


Thanks. I *do *like your suggestion and appreciate the time you took to explain it.


----------

